# Abranet - How long does it last?



## JimB (Dec 22, 2016)

I finally used some Abranet. I used grits 180 - 600 on a small bowl. I was very impressed with how nicely it cut the wood leaving a very smooth surface. It was also very nice that it didn't heat up the way sandpaper does.

So my question. How long does it last compared to sandpaper? I know there are many variables and this is a subjective question but I am just wondering considering that it is much more expensive than sandpaper. Also I am planning to buy more so I am wondering how long it will last so I can gauge how much to buy.

Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## Charlie_W (Dec 22, 2016)

It lasts till it wears out Jim :biggrin:


----------



## Skie_M (Dec 22, 2016)

I bought a pack of abranet from PSI last year ...


I received 2 each of 120, 180, 220, 320, 400 grit pieces, approx 2.5 x 5 inches.


I took one "sheet" of each and cut it in half, and those half pieces lasted me for around 8 projects ...  (but my projects include soapstone, alabaster, and a bit of metalworking here and there).  One half-sheet set should go for at least 12 - 15 pens.

With abranet, I tend to sand a bit faster than with normal sandpaper, as it doesn't load nearly as bad or heat up nearly so much.  Once the mesh loads up with something that doesn't want to dislodge, I try using it for wet-sanding (which works wonderfully, by the way!) on acrylic, to see if it'll clean up.

Once I reach the stage where the mesh starts to polish rather than sand on most of the set, I relegate that set to *non-critical* work and break out a new set.  I still haven't used the last of that first pack, already bought another pack from PSI.  If the set is too badly worn, I discard the worn out mesh (120 ... then 180 ... then 220) and keep the last few in a bin for hand finishing work.  I wish they included even higher grits in the multipack, this stuff is just awesome!  I'ld love to progress straight from abranet to micromesh, but for that I'ld want at least a 1000 grit and a 2000 grit mesh.


I always ensure that the majority of my sanding is done at the lowest grit possible ... 120 or 180 or 220.  All the leveling and profiling is done at this grit, to promote the best life for the rest of them.  The purpose of the remainder is simply to sand out the marks left by the previous grit.


I am not afraid to fold this stuff over to provide extra stiffness or padding, or pull on opposing sides to give a good straight profile or closely follow a curve.  It is strong and very durable.  Someday soon, I plan to pull the trigger and order a few rolls of it, so that I don't have to order it in little packs anymore.  It is also sold direct by Mirka (makers of Abranet) in large rolls.  I did note that they DO have higher grits available, and those are definitely in my plans.


All that having been said ... A single multi-pack of abranet from PSI should last you 50+ pens.


----------



## TonyL (Dec 22, 2016)

I will use a 2 x 4 inch strip for 20 barrels, then discard. I have no idea if this is right.


----------



## SteveG (Dec 23, 2016)

I like fresh abrasive, no matter what the task or application. So I use fresh right away if it starts to show decreased effectiveness...RIGHT AWAY!!

As a result, woodworking and pen making is a lot more enjoyable. Save money elsewhere.

I think the Abranet holds up about the same as other quality abrasives. I transition from lathe tool to sanding at either the 400 or 600 grit stage. After those grits I shift to Micromesh. Also, you can use Abranet wet, if so desired.  
Happy turning!


----------



## JimB (Dec 23, 2016)

Thanks for the information so far.

So my question. If you had sandpaper and Abranet in the same size pieces and used them the same way, how much longer would the Abranet last? 2x longer than the sandpaper? 5x longer? 10x longer? What is your best estimate for how much longer?


----------



## edstreet (Dec 23, 2016)

I go thru about a spool of each grit each year.  There about anyways.  Some grits I use 10yards and others 25 yards.   

With abranet you can do some serious sanding that you are unable to do with other sandpaper, also more advanced sanding and with it being ultra aggressive your finger pressure makes all the difference in the world.  

Finger pressure is the key to the lifespan, if you push HARD it will wear out fast, if you go soft it will last some time.  The question and key to the project at hand is how much is needed for what you are doing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQx6qru68EQ

This is sanding a bowl with 120 grit abranet.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G97ehP0Ggj8 

This is 400 grit.

Then there is options like this....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prA3F57D8A0 

This is 80 grit 2" round disc on a hand drill.  It's awesome.

The same setup but with a pen blank.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9L6dIRD1zHg


----------

